# DDS2 SCSI Tape Drive, KDat und SuSE 8.1 Pro



## Marcus Roffmann (7. März 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich habe ein sehr großes Problem:
Vor langer langer Zeit habe ich, mit SuSE 7.3 damals noch und der damaligen KDat-Version, ein Backup von meinen Daten gemacht. Jetzt wo ich SuSE 8.1 drauf habe, auch wieder KDat installiert, komm ich einfach nicht mehr an die Bänder ran. Alle Versuche mit den Bändern klarzukommen sind gescheitert weil angeblich mein TapeDrive (HP C1533A) nicht ansprechbar ist. Alles was ich im Netz gefunden habe (dds2tar, mt, dds2index etc.) habe ich ausprobiert, aber es will einfach nicht klappen.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Hatte damit auch schon jemand Probleme und kam zu einer Lösung?

Ich bin hier wirklich am verzweifeln weil es zum Teil wichtige Daten waren die ich noch benötige.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen und wenn's noch dazu klappt bin ich glücklich! 

Gruß, digi


----------

